# Just Outta Bed



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

Mornings... :crazy: let me know when it's at least noon.


----------



## limelight3 (Jul 27, 2010)

I get the most epic bed head EVER. :crazy:



















............scary expression in that one. Yikes. :shocked:


EDIT: ............soooo.....I must've REALLY been out of it when I did this....I only *VAUGELY* remember posting this. CRAP. :frustrating: Who posts pictures of themselves like this on the *internet*?!?


----------

